# Is hay good for rats?



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Is hay any benefit to rats? Such as timothy hay or alfalfa hay for younger rats for extra protein. My rats seem to like hay (they steal it from my bunnies lol)


----------



## prairieorchid (Jul 19, 2011)

don't know about timothy, but I'm sure I just read something about alfalfa not being good. Don't know how reliable the info was, hopefully someone else here can clarify


----------



## TGQ (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Timothy hay isn't really good or bad for them. I looked it up back when I first got the rats, since I had some leftover from my bunnies. I would just break it up so it doesn't stab them in the eye, since it's so pointy. Mine just ignored it when I tried using it, but it could be potential nesting material.


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

I get the soft hay from Oxbow or Zupreem. Thanks guys


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

kindhearted said:


> I get the soft hay from Oxbow or Zupreem. Thanks guys


I wouldn't bother with it, they cannot digest it, won't eat it to get nutrients from it, and sometimes the stalks can cause injury. I heard of a rat that lost her eye because of hay.


----------

